# Авиация > Современность >  МиГ-25 в ВВС стран СНГ

## Viggen

Здравствуйте!

Хотелось бы узнать состояние парка МиГ-25 в СНГ на данный момент. Насколько я знаю, ситуация такова:
МиГ-25 остались толко в России, Казахстане и Азербайдхзане. Азербайджанцы свои МиГи уже доконали, и они больше летать не будут. У казахов есть эскадрилья разведчиков. В ВВС России в Мончегорском и Шаталовском полках осталось около 30 разведчиков.

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## AC

> МиГ-25 остались толко в России, Казахстане и Азербайдхзане. Азербайджанцы свои МиГи уже доконали, и они больше летать не будут. У казахов есть эскадрилья разведчиков. В ВВС России в Мончегорском и Шаталовском полках осталось около 30 разведчиков.


1) + Белоруссия (перехватчики и разведчики);
2) + Туркмения (МиГ-25ПДС);
3) в 2-х названных орап есть учебные МиГ-25РУ;
4) МиГ-25ПД и МиГ-25ПУ есть в 929 ГЛИЦ (Ахтубинск):
http://www.take-off.ru/asp/akhtuba1
5) МиГ-25ПУ (знаменитый борт №02 синий) есть в ЛИИ.

----------


## Nazar

Вроде еще у хохлов есть,но кроме Россиии они вряд ли где летают,хотя у казахов может быть
А правильнее около 20 летающих машин,причем в Монче основная часть
Фото двух Мончегорских машин(снято осенью этого года)

----------


## Viggen

> Вроде еще у хохлов есть,но кроме Россиии они вряд ли где летают,хотя у казахов может быть
> А правильнее около 20 летающих машин,причем в Монче основная часть
> Фото двух Мончегорских машин(снято осенью этого года)


На Украине их уже относительно давно все сняли с вооружения. 
То что Мончегорск теперь главнее Шаталово, спасибо, не знал. И как всегда спасибо за фотографии!

----------


## Viggen

> 1) + Белоруссия (перехватчики и разведчики);
> 2) + Туркмения (МиГ-25ПДС);
> 3) в 2-х названных орап есть учебные МиГ-25РУ;
> 4) МиГ-25ПД и МиГ-25ПУ есть в 929 ГЛИЦ (Ахтубинск):
> http://www.take-off.ru/asp/akhtuba1
> 5) МиГ-25ПУ (знаменитый борт №02 синий) есть в ЛИИ.


Все известные мне источники говорят, что белорусы вернули разведчики России в 92-ом, а перехватчики сняли в середине 90-ых.
В Туркменистане точно ничего кроме МиГ-29 и Су-25 не летает.
А в ГЛИЦ все есть, естественно :) .

----------


## AC

> Все известные мне источники говорят, что белорусы вернули разведчики России в 92-ом, а перехватчики сняли в середине 90-ых. В Туркменистане точно ничего кроме МиГ-29 и Су-25 не летает.
> А в ГЛИЦ все есть, естественно :) .


1) МиГ-25ПД были в составе 61 иап (иаб) примерно до 1994 г. Потом, конечно, может они их и порезали, но обычно белорусы этим заниматься не любят. По-белорусски -- лучше перегнать куда-нибудь на арз, поставить рядочками и накрыть брезентиком. Авось приедут люди из Индии (или Ливии, или Алжира, или Сирии) и захотят купить запчасть какую, а то и целиком пепелац. Покупает же сейчас Индия у Украины МиГ-23 с базы хранения Одесского арз. Они во вполне летном состоянии.
2) В Туркмении, как ни странно долго летали, до последнего. Я видел фото их МиГ-25ПДС уже в новой туркменской окраске после ремонта.

----------


## Viggen

> 1) МиГ-25ПД были в составе 61 иап (иаб) примерно до 1994 г. Потом, конечно, может они их и порезали, но обычно белорусы этим заниматься не любят. По-белорусски -- лучше перегнать куда-нибудь на арз, поставить рядочками и накрыть брезентиком. Авось приедут люди из Индии (или Ливии, или Алжира, или Сирии) и захотят купить запчасть какую, а то и целиком пепелац. Покупает же сейчас Индия у Украины МиГ-23 с базы хранения Одесского арз. Они во вполне летном состоянии.
> 2) В Туркмении, как ни странно долго летали, до последнего. Я видел фото их МиГ-25ПДС уже в новой туркменской окраске после ремонта.


На арз они может и стоят, но наверняка их никто особенно не продвигает. Арабы тоже постепенно перестают на двадцатьпятках летать. МЛДшки моложе значительно, все-таки, да и МиГ-23 более распространенный самолет.
А в Туркмении правда в местной окраске летали, но сейчас уже нет.

----------


## AC

> Около 20 летающих машин, причем в Монче основная часть


Насколько я понимаю, там и там по эскадрилье.

----------


## Nazar

Летом в Мончегорске было 16 машин включая спарки,летающих кажется было толи 12 толи 13 машин,осенью разговаривал с летчиками,прилетавшими в Питер,они говорили что летающих Миг-25х В Мончегорске больше,а так да,Вы правы по эскадрилии там и там

----------


## Viggen

> Летом в Мончегорске было 16 машин включая спарки,летающих кажется было толи 12 толи 13 машин,осенью разговаривал с летчиками,прилетавшими в Питер,они говорили что летающих Миг-25х В Мончегорске больше,а так да,Вы правы по эскадрилии там и там


А как они сейчас летают? В смысле выходят все время на большие высоты и скорости? Эх, вспомнились 70ые, с диким ревом разведчиков.

----------


## AC

> Летом в Мончегорске было 16 машин включая спарки,летающих кажется было толи 12 толи 13 машин,осенью разговаривал с летчиками,прилетавшими в Питер,они говорили что летающих Миг-25х В Мончегорске больше,а так да,Вы правы по эскадрилии там и там


Полный список "шаталовских" машин (с бортовыми и серийными номерами и т.д.), в свою очередь, публиковался в журнале "Мир авиации". Там (в Шаталово) их тоже приличное количество.
http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...2004/index.htm

----------


## AC

> А как они сейчас летают? В смысле выходят все время на большие высоты и скорости? Эх, вспомнились 70ые, с диким ревом разведчиков.


Да нормально летают... Один тут пролетел над Москвой на 30 км, так до сих пор вспоминают:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1140134375

----------


## Nazar

> http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/zinchuk/shatalovo2004/index.htm[/url]


Да, как то этот список мне попадалсябхотя это не так сложно узнать
Кстсти на второй фото(тот что в камуфляже) бывшая Шаталовская,ныне Мончегорская машина

----------


## Viggen

> Да нормально летают... Один тут пролетел над Москвой на 30 км, так до сих пор вспоминают:
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1140134375


Это конечно, только там было сказано, что летают регулярно, а о хлопке говорят только в этот раз. Сомневаюс, что они только в этот раз вышли на сверхзвук, но все равно один полет не показатель, все-таки.

----------


## AC

> Фото двух Мончегорских машин (снято осенью этого года)


Владимир, а Flogger это вы? Или Ваш копирайт кто-то попирает?
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/att...hmentid=115010
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/att...hmentid=115011
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/att...hmentid=115012
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...t=53758&page=2

----------


## Nazar

Люди борзеют безбожно,нет это не я

----------


## AC

А остались ли где-то МиГ-25БМ?

----------


## Nazar

> А остались ли где-то МиГ-25БМ?


Если только "не строевые",в каком нибудь ЛИИ,но вряд ли, их было достаточно немного выпущенно,тем более Су-24 более успешно справлялся с данной задачей

----------


## AC

> Если только "не строевые",в каком нибудь ЛИИ,но вряд ли, их было достаточно немного выпущенно,тем более Су-24 более успешно справлялся с данной задачей


Я, кстати, помню, они в Липецке были, еще в 90-х гг.

----------


## Nazar

> Сообщение от Nazar
> 
> Если только "не строевые",в каком нибудь ЛИИ,но вряд ли, их было достаточно немного выпущенно,тем более Су-24 более успешно справлялся с данной задачей
> 
> 
> Я, кстати, помню, они в Липецке были, еще в 90-х гг.


Вполне возможно,как раз в начале 90х в Липецке отец на Су-24 переучивался,могу спросить у него
А Вы там стало быть Фантом2 ? :?:   :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Вполне возможно,как раз в начале 90х в Липецке отец на Су-24 переучивался,могу спросить у него
> А Вы там стало быть Фантом2 ? :?:


Не, я там AVS :D

----------


## Nazar

> Не, я там AVS


Понял :D

----------


## AC

> Вполне возможно,как раз в начале 90х в Липецке отец на Су-24 переучивался,могу спросить у него.


Фото липецкого МиГ-25БМ в 1995 г.:
http://www.bellabs.ru/Fotab/Gallery/MiG-25BM_01.html

----------


## AC

> Фото липецкого МиГ-25БМ в 1995 г.:
> http://www.bellabs.ru/Fotab/Gallery/MiG-25BM_01.html


Кстати, там написано, что сейчас он в музее 325 арз в Таганроге, а я вот нашел Walkaround Андрея Коткова по "43 белому" "в музее одной из воинских частей СКВО":
http://www.walkarounds.airforce.ru/a...bm_2/index.htm
Сдается мне, что это снято в Таганроге и это -- тот самый борт.
Кстати, вот вам веселая история про МиГ-25БМ:
http://www.bigler.ru/printable.php?story_id=A3790

----------


## ssk

По поводу белорусских МИГ-25 - базировались в Щучине разведчики - вместе с ними стояли Як-28. После развала союза все самолеты из Щучина перелетели в Барановичи, где простояли на территории авиаремонтного завода окло 2-3 лет . Потом их начали потихоньку разделывать. Накануне 60 летия ремонтного завода  (лет 5-7 назад) все  МИГ-25 были утилизированы (Осталось несколько Як-28 - причем в очень хорошем состоянии. На сегодняшний день в Белоруссии сохранилась только одна спарка Миг-25 (стоит в Минске на территории аэродрома аэроклуба в Боровой (кстати там организовали авиамузей - на сегодняшний день стоят Су-17М4, Су-25, Як-28, реставрируют Миг-15 и откуда-то притащили фюзеляж Як-25). Вот такие пироги..........

----------


## AC

Ну, что ж, значит распилили белорусские 25-е... Спасибо за информацию.
Но...



> На сегодняшний день в Белоруссии сохранилась только одна спарка Миг-25 (стоит в Минске на территории аэродрома аэроклуба в Боровой).


А как же МиГ-25БМ "78 красный" в МАТУГА?
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...25bm/index.htm
Его тоже распилили уже?

----------


## ssk

Извиняюсь - склероз однако :oops: . Живой пока...

----------


## AC

А нет ли фото спарки с Боровой?

----------


## ssk

Как снег сойдет - обязательно сфотографирую.

----------


## Viggen

> По поводу белорусских МИГ-25 - базировались в Щучине разведчики - вместе с ними стояли Як-28. После развала союза все самолеты из Щучина перелетели в Барановичи, где простояли на территории авиаремонтного завода окло 2-3 лет.


Здравствуйте!

В большинстве источников пишут, что разведывательные МиГ-25 передали в России. Но Ваша информация показывает, что это не так. Не знаете ли Вы передавались-ли на самом деле России белорусские самолеты и какие?

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## ssk

После развала союза часть техники вывели в Росси. Так в частности были выведены Ту-22 (из Мачулищ, Зябровки (Гомель), Барановичи), Су-24 (Лида), Ту-22М3 (Барань (Орша), Бобруйск), Миг-29 (Поставы), После чего практически прекратили свое существование аэродромы - Щучин, Лунинец, Кобрин, Пружаны, Барань, Зябровка, Поставы, Быхов (.
Часть ликвидировали на Барановическом авиаремонтном заводе (Як-28, Миг-25 из Щучина и Миг-23МЛД из Мачулищ), А из того что осталось Белорусси уже России ничего не передавали. Пытались продавать. Вроде бы продали несколько Миг-29 Малайзии (информация не проверена). А также была попытка продать Су-27 Пакистану. Его даже перекрасили и нанесли пакистанские ОЗ, но потом сделка сорвалась по неизвестныи причинам. Кстати я сам видел этот Су-27 в песочном камуфляже в Барановичах, правда уже со звездами) - сейчас его обратно перекрасили в стандартный для Су-27-х камуфляж 
На сегодняшний день белорусская авиация базируется - Барановичи (Миг-29, Су-27), Береза (Миг-29), Лида (Су-25), Россь (Су-24). Мачулищи используется как аэродром для транспортной авиации. Все остальные аэродромы разграблены.  :(

----------


## AC

to ssk:
А куда делись МиГ-25ПД и ПДС? Они ведь вроде тоже оставались в Белоруссии? Ведь в 61 иап, по-моему, на Су-27 успели перевооружить только две эскадрильи.
Вот, в частности, один из белорусских МиГ-25-перехватчиков:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/att...hmentid=113457

----------


## ssk

Посмотрю дома фотки Миг-25-х, которые стояли на хранении (перед утилизацией) в Барановичах. Но скорей всего все пошли "на иголки".

----------


## Котков Андрей

Крайние два МиГ-25БМ из Липецка еще в 93-м перелетели в Ахтубинск: камуфлированный 37 и серый 43, откуда в феврале 95-го перелетели в Таганрог на  АРЗ, который на самом деле база разделки был в те времена, 37 пустили на иголки, а 43 оставили (по мне, так уж лучше наоборот). Но поскольку территория АРЗ вешь режимная, самолеты стоят на территории одного из АП неподалеку, что в принципе тоже за КПП и дежурными по части, и не всегда так просто пройти.

----------


## ssk

Посмотрел фото - стоят только РБВ.......

----------


## Viggen

> После развала союза часть техники вывели в Росси. Так в частности были выведены Ту-22 (из Мачулищ, Зябровки (Гомель), Барановичи), Су-24 (Лида), Ту-22М3 (Барань (Орша), Бобруйск), Миг-29 (Поставы).


Спасибо, исчерпывающая информация. В связи с упоминанием МиГ-23МЛД, Вы не знаете, продавали ли их Анголе, или все разделали? Я в ЮАР слышал о продаже белорусских МиГов неоднократно, но сомневаюсь в достверности таких слухов.

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## AC

> Посмотрел фото - стоят только РБВ.......


На вооружении 61 иап состояли:
МиГ-25П -- с 1971 по 1978
МиГ-25ПД(С) с 1978 по 1994 (по состоянию на 1991 г. их было 13)
Су-27П -- с 1991
Таким образом, вопрос, куда делись ПД(С), остается открытым.

Для разнообразия:
*Из жизни 61 иап.*
взято с avia.ru:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...t=709&mode=all
*Николай-78:*
"Про Лимонный, т.е. Омск-северный (перед кончиной он был Трубачём-настоящим).
14.05.1980 г. 61 иап (Барановичи) передали из ИА ПВО в ВВС, полк перелетает на стрельбы в Сары-Шаган: этап Н.Тагил-Омск - 900 км, Миг-25ПДС. На аэродроме Омск идут полёты: летают 64 иап - местный Омский на Ту-128, 356 иап - Семипалатинский (его ВПП на ремонте), летает 'вторая' спарка Ту-124Ш. Полеты на 124Ш выполняются с конвейера, сажают всех сразу, и это были наши первые полеты на этом типе, ну, похож он на Ту-128 только штурвалом. Погода ПМУ, но кривой старт 'с города' - промышленные дымы, нет КГГ. Далее -- всё как у Черномырдина. Первой идет 124-й, за ним МиГ, у МиГа топлива мало - ну, думает, шасси по-позже - это значит забыть совсем. На земле пом. РП тоже отвлекли, короче, он не видел. Единственное, перед ВПП стоял 128-й, пилот его говорит: "Тот, кто заходит на посадку, у вас шасси не выпущено". Но было поздно МиГ сел на брюхо. МиГ начинает дымить, ему говорят: "179-й, вы горите". 124-й выполнил 4-й разворот, а позывной у нас -- тоже 179-й, инструктор так и ох...л, хорошо, народу у окон много. Осмотрелись -- все в норме. Дальше два варианта: земля и небо. Ну, на земле всё ясно: пожар. Хорошо, что рядом НПО 'Полёт' - вот они и потушили, а в армии пожарки - учебные. Ну и пошло и поехало. Беда одна не ходит, в воздухе ещё экипажи. Надо куда-то садиться. Наш инструктор предложил нашему РП идти в Семипалатинск-1. Нет, сказали, топайте на МГА 'Центральный', а это -- 17 км. Еще принимается соломоново решение  -- Ту-128 и 5 МиГов отправляют в Купино, это -- 250 км. Ну, "Туполю" ему пофигу, ну а МиГам -- нет. Колонна выстраивается таким образом: МиГ, с большим отрывом, "Туполь" и ещё 4 МиГа. МиГ выходит с ошибкой километров в 50-60 от Купино южнее, и двигатели встают. Летчик прыгает, самолет спланировал и приземлился недалеко. Летчик забрал вещи и начал искать сторожа для секретного объекта. Рядом пахал поле кулундинский механизатор, охранять самолёт он отказался, а вот масандру согласился с удовольствием. Остальные МиГи, выстроевшись в колонну за Ту-128 С.Криулина, успешно сели на аэродроме Купино, но не всем хватило керосина дорулить до ЦЗ. Короче, получилось - 20 минут, и два самолёта-ремонту не подлежат. Хотя предложения со стороны наших начальников посадить в Омске-центральном МиГ-25 были, но судьба распорядилась иначе. Хорошее место было -- Омск, разогнали в 1998 г. Почему оставляют помойки, а хорошие места сокращают?".

----------


## Viggen

Здравствуйте!

Аналогичный корневому вопрос о МиГ-23 в СНГ. По моим сведениям, они остались только в Майкопе, Ашулуке и Ахтубинске. Общее количество, включая "дрова", около 100 штук.

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## AC

> Аналогичный корневому вопрос о МиГ-23 в СНГ. По моим сведениям, они остались только в Майкопе, Ашулуке и Ахтубинске.


Украинские МиГ-23 из Озерного -- на базе хранения Одесского авиаремонтного завода (может кто купит, типа Индии).
В Ахтубинске -- МиГ23УБ "06 красный". РФ они есть еще в Жуковском (МиГ-23УБ "56 белый") и Луховицах (МиГ-23УБ "210 красный"). Какое-то количество МиГ-23МЛД -- на 121 арз ВВС в Кубинке (фото можно найти на www.strizhi.ru). Но больше всего их, по-моему, в Липецке -- на 4020-й базе резерва самолетов (см. самый низ страницы):
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/...005_day02.html
Автор прикрепленных фото -- Zoltan Toth (с).

----------


## ssk

В связи с упоминанием МиГ-23МЛД, Вы не знаете, продавали ли их Анголе, или все разделали? Я в ЮАР слышал о продаже белорусских МиГов неоднократно, но сомневаюсь в достверности таких слухов. 



О продаже МИгов-23 ничего не слышал. Когда последний раз был в Барановичах их там оставалось несколько штук (стояли на задворках). Куда делись - точной информации нет, но о их продаже никаких слухов не ходило. Вот про 29-ы было очень много разговоров.....

----------


## Anonymous

> А нет ли фото спарки с Боровой?


У меня есть, хотя и плохого качества. Всё, что удалось выжать из Siemens C65 в октябре прошлого года:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> На вооружении 61 иап состояли: 
> МиГ-25П -- с 1971 по 1978 
> МиГ-25ПД(С) с 1978 по 1994 (по состоянию на 1991 г. их было 13) 
> Су-27П -- с 1991 
> Таким образом, вопрос, куда делись ПД(С), остается открытым.


 :shock: ...Ну только не с 71-го. С 71 по 72 год Миг-25П ещё только проходили войсковые испытания в Правдинске. Так что на года два, а то и три считайте позже.

----------


## AC

> Ну только не с 71-го. С 71 по 72 год Миг-25П ещё только проходили войсковые испытания в Правдинске. Так что на года два, а то и три считайте позже.


*МиГ-25П*
Госиспытания. Этап "А" -- 12.1965 -- 11.1968
Госиспытания. Этап "Б" -- 11.1968 -- 05.1970
Войсковые испытания (Правдинск) -- нач. 1970 -- 1972.
Но... По моим данным, получение МиГ-25П другими строевыми полками началось уже *со второй половины 1970 г.*
В этом, кстати, нет ничего странного. В СССР серийное производство авиатехники очень часто (если не сказать -- практически всегда) разворачивалось еще до завершения войсковых испытаний в лидерном полку, и строевые части начинали принимать их параллельно испытаниям.
Хотя, в отношении МиГ-25П я, конечно, могу и ошибаться, а главное -- у меня нет возможности сейчас проверить дату начала поступления этих перехватчиков именно в 61 иап. Может быть уважаемый *ssk* нам с этим уточнением поможет?

----------


## Viggen

> Украинские МиГ-23 из Озерного -- на базе хранения Одесского авиаремонтного завода (может кто купит, типа Индии).
> В Ахтубинске -- МиГ23УБ "06 красный". РФ они есть еще в Жуковском (МиГ-23УБ "56 белый") и Луховицах (МиГ-23УБ "210 красный"). Какое-то количество МиГ-23МЛД -- на 121 арз ВВС в Кубинке (фото можно найти на www.strizhi.ru). Но больше всего их, по-моему, в Липецке -- на 4020-й базе резерва самолетов (см. самый низ страницы):
> http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/...005_day02.html
> Автор прикрепленных фото -- Zoltan Toth (с).


Индусы уже МиГ-23 не купят, они их снимают с вооружения и заменяют на самолеты, которые купят по известому тендеру.

Спасибо за ссылку! O Липецке я знал, но вроде в Майкопе и Ашулуке были летающие самолеты. Это уже в прошлом?

Благодарю за разьяснение. Придется разочоровать ЮАРовцев, это не белорусы врагам смолеты продают :) .

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## AC

> Индусы уже МиГ-23 не купят, они их снимают с вооружения и заменяют на самолеты, которые купят по известому тендеру.
> Спасибо за ссылку! O Липецке я знал, но вроде в Майкопе и Ашулуке были летающие самолеты. Это уже в прошлом?


1) Индусы уже покупали украинские МиГ-23. Тендер тендером, но он ведь идет так себе, и невесть сколько будет еще идти. Так что, может, и купят еще сколько-нибудь. Их, кстати, особо интересуют УБ, поскольку они нужны и для частей ИБА на МиГ-27.
2) В Ашулуке есть точно, а по поводу Майкопа лучше спросить на www.strizhi.ru или на форуме сайта АВВАКУЛ.

----------


## Anonymous

В Белорусии МиГ-25 осталось 4 штуки: 2 х ПУ (один в Боровой, второй в Щучине на постаменте), БМ (В Минске - в МГВАКе), РБШ(С) ( в академии РБ - камуфлированный). Все прикованы к земле.
На Боровой стоят: Су-17, Су-25, МиГ-25ПУ, МиГ-23УБ,  Ми-8Т, Ми-24П, Ми-1-2, Як-28ПП, МиГ-17 (снятый с памятника, но пока в печальном виде).
Еще на разных памятниках: МиГ – 15 УТИ,-19С, -19П; Су-7 –7БКЛ - 9 –17М2. Может еще что-то есть. 
В Лиде на территории части: МиГ- 15 – 15УТИ – 17 – 21бис – 23МЛ. 
В МГВАКе: МиГ-23М – 23 МЛ – 25БМ – 27К, Ми-24В – 8Т(таблетка), Су-25.
На линии Сталина: Су-25, Ми-24 –8 (вроде есть МиГ-23МЛ - сам не видел).
В музее ВОВ: Ли-2.
А в Ахтубинске МиГ-23УБ № 01 в качестве самолета для видеосъемок и №06 для сопровождения мишеней (данные на 1998 год).

----------


## AC

*Брату:*
Спасибо за информацию. Исчерпывающе.

----------


## ssk

К Брат:

Если в Щучине на постаменте возле старого дома офицеров (что на берегу пруда), то там - МИГ-19, А если нет, то подскажи в каком месте Щучина видел Миг-25?

----------


## AC

А где в России еще можно увидеть МиГ-25 кроме Шаталово, Мончегорска, Ахтубинска и Жуковского?
1) Монино
2) Ходынка
3) Таганрог (арз ВВС)
4) Елец (на постаменте)
Где еще?
А на Украине (музеи, памятники)?
Сколько их вообще осталось "увековеченными" в натуре?

----------


## Nazar

...Саваслейка

----------


## AC

> ...Саваслейка


Конечно. Там свой музей есть. Забыл включить в список.

----------


## Viggen

> 1) Индусы уже покупали украинские МиГ-23. Тендер тендером, но он ведь идет так себе, и невесть сколько будет еще идти. Так что, может, и купят еще сколько-нибудь. Их, кстати, особо интересуют УБ, поскольку они нужны и для частей ИБА на МиГ-27.
> 2) В Ашулуке есть точно, а по поводу Майкопа лучше спросить на www.strizhi.ru или на форуме сайта АВВАКУЛ.


МиГ-23 точно спишут, они индуам не нравятся. А УБ им должно своих хватить, хотя возможность закупок безусловно существует. За наводку на "стрижей" спасибо, я давно собираюсь там зарегистрироваться.




> В Белорусии МиГ-25 осталось 4 штуки: 2 х ПУ (один в Боровой, второй в Щучине на постаменте), БМ (В Минске - в МГВАКе), РБШ(С) ( в академии РБ - камуфлированный).


Спасибо! Если буду проездом, то обязательно посмотрю.

----------


## sss

Странновато слышать, что индусы закупают МиГи-23МЛД из Озерного - на вооружении истребительных эскадрилий у них состояли ТОЛЬКО МиГ-23М. Покупать спарки - да, но боевые??? сильно сомневаюсь...

Насколько помню, белорусы продавали МиГ-29 в Перу - если вопрос был об этом. Насколько знаю, на БХ в Мачулах и МЛД, и УБ (УМ) поддерживают в прекрасном состоянии и постепенно продают - вроде в Эфиопию и Йемен, но точне, понятно, никто не говорит ничего - тем более "иностранцу" :).

Помимо упоминавшегося 61 иап ПВО, МиГ-25П в Белоруссии были в Кричеве в 28 иап ПВО, этот полк входил не в Минскую армию, а в Московский округ ПВО. Насколько знаю, все перехватчики МиГ-25 из Белоруссии ушли во Ржев, а некоторые спарки - в Котлас и Хотилово.

В окрестностях столицы МиГ-25ПУ можно увидеть во Ржеве у штаба корпуса и в Немчиновке.

----------


## AC

> Странновато слышать, что индусы закупают МиГи-23МЛД из Озерного - на вооружении истребительных эскадрилий у них состояли ТОЛЬКО МиГ-23М. Покупать спарки - да, но боевые??? сильно сомневаюсь...


Да, по всей видимости, они покупали УБ.

----------


## AC

> Аналогичный корневому вопрос о МиГ-23 в СНГ.


Вот они где еще стоят -- во Львове:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0899477/L/

----------


## Viggen

> Насколько помню, белорусы продавали МиГ-29 в Перу - если вопрос был об этом. Насколько знаю, на БХ в Мачулах и МЛД, и УБ (УМ) поддерживают в прекрасном состоянии и постепенно продают - вроде в Эфиопию и Йемен, но точне, понятно, никто не говорит ничего - тем более "иностранцу" :).
> Помимо упоминавшегося 61 иап ПВО, МиГ-25П в Белоруссии были в Кричеве в 28 иап ПВО, этот полк входил не в Минскую армию, а в Московский округ ПВО. Насколько знаю, все перехватчики МиГ-25 из Белоруссии ушли во Ржев, а некоторые спарки - в Котлас и Хотилово.
> В окрестностях столицы МиГ-25ПУ можно увидеть во Ржеве у штаба корпуса и в Немчиновке.


Еще раз благодарю за информацию! Вот только насчет Йемена странно - там летчики очень плохо к МиГ-23 относятся.




> Вот они где еще стоят -- во Львове:
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0899477/L/


Много :) . Надо будет посмотреть на это дело.

----------


## sss

> Еще раз благодарю за информацию! Вот только насчет Йемена странно - там летчики очень плохо к МиГ-23 относятся.


Не за что  :) 
я не настаиваю насчет Йемена - просто не так много мест, где еще остались боевые 23-и... Ангола, Куба, Эфиопия (?), КНДР, Йемен (?), Вьетнам (?) собссна, это все...
А откуда такая информация о йеменских эмоциях?




> Насколько я знаю, ситуация такова: 
> МиГ-25 остались толко в России, Казахстане и Азербайдхзане. Азербайджанцы свои МиГи уже доконали, и они больше летать не будут. У казахов есть эскадрилья разведчиков. В ВВС России в Мончегорском и Шаталовском полках осталось около 30 разведчиков.


У казахов, вполне возможно, остались еще и перехватчики - в Жана-Семэй.
И снова - откуда такая информация о азербайджанских ВВС?

Туркменские 25-е, может, и не летают, но с большой вероятностью еще смогут подняться в воздух - отчасти благодаря климату, отчасти - суровым порядкам тамошним (не воруют на БХАТ, как у нас)

----------


## Мышьяк

> Насколько помню, белорусы продавали МиГ-29 в Перу - если вопрос был об этом. Насколько знаю, на БХ в Мачулах и МЛД, и УБ (УМ) поддерживают в прекрасном состоянии и постепенно продают - вроде в Эфиопию и Йемен, но точне, понятно, никто не говорит ничего - тем более "иностранцу" :).



В Мачулах МиГов на хранении уже давно нет - ещё с конца 90-х.

----------


## sss

глубокие извинения!  :oops: разумеется, имел в виду Барановичи

----------


## Viggen

> Не за что  :) 
> я не настаиваю насчет Йемена - просто не так много мест, где еще остались боевые 23-и... Ангола, Куба, Эфиопия (?), КНДР, Йемен (?), Вьетнам (?) собссна, это все...
> А откуда такая информация о йеменских эмоциях?
> У казахов, вполне возможно, остались еще и перехватчики - в Жана-Семэй.
> И снова - откуда такая информация о азербайджанских ВВС?
> Туркменские 25-е, может, и не летают, но с большой вероятностью еще смогут подняться в воздух - отчасти благодаря климату, отчасти - суровым порядкам тамошним (не воруют на БХАТ, как у нас)


МиГ-23 есть в Алжире, Анголе, Индии, Йемене, КНДР, на Кубе, в Ливии, Сирии, Судане и Эфиопии. В Йемене их осталось совсем мало (около 5) и их не любят за сложность пилотирования и обслуживания, что я знаю от местных.
У казахов может и остались перехватчики, но никто кроме Джейнс о них не упоминает :), что наводит на мысли. Про азербайджанцев информация из западных источников и от армян, которые в этом разбираются.
Насчет Туркменистана Вы жестоко ошибаетесь - не воруют, а "продают" по приказу самых разных чиновников. Туркменбаши вообще считает, что ему ничего кроме армии толком не нужно.

----------


## AC

> МиГ-23 есть в ... Ливии...


Кстати, по данным с авиа.ру, на этой неделе из Домодедово в Ливию ушел Ан-22 с двумя отремонтированными РСК "МиГ" МиГ-23.

----------


## sss

> МиГ-23 есть в Алжире, Анголе, Индии, Йемене, КНДР, на Кубе, в Ливии, Сирии, Судане и Эфиопии.


В Индии (как мы уже договорились) нет 23 МЛ(Д) - соответственно, и покупать их там не станут - я писал только про потенциальных покупателей 23МЛД из Барановичей. В Ливии вроде были только МФ и МС... в Судане, подозреваю вообще ничего не летает - и никому не надо... в Эфиопии - там вроде опять-таки только БНы - а истребители если и есть, то только 21-е и Су-27... поправьте, если не так




> В Йемене их осталось совсем мало (около 5) и их не любят за сложность пилотирования и обслуживания, что я знаю от местных.


рассказали бы... что вообще знаете от местных - всем же интересно :)




> У казахов может и остались перехватчики, но никто кроме Джейнс о них не упоминает :), что наводит на мысли.


ну, на Западе вообще этот район не знают...




> Про азербайджанцев информация из западных источников и от армян, которые в этом разбираются.


опять-таки - если не трудно и возможно - не посоветуете, где можно компетентные материалы по их боевому составу найти?




> Насчет Туркменистана Вы жестоко ошибаетесь - не воруют, а "продают" по приказу самых разных чиновников. Туркменбаши вообще считает, что ему ничего кроме армии толком не нужно.


не понял - так он бережет армию или нет? 25-е хранятся или разделываются?

----------


## AC

> Сообщение от Viggen
> 
> У казахов может и остались перехватчики, но никто кроме Джейнс о них не упоминает :), что наводит на мысли.
> 
> 
> ну, на Западе вообще этот район не знают...


У казахов же есть Су-27 и МиГ-31, зачем им поддерживать еще и парк старых машин?

----------


## Viggen

> В Индии (как мы уже договорились) нет 23 МЛ(Д) - соответственно, и покупать их там не станут - я писал только про потенциальных покупателей 23МЛД из Барановичей. В Ливии вроде были только МФ и МС... в Судане, подозреваю вообще ничего не летает - и никому не надо... в Эфиопии - там вроде опять-таки только БНы - а истребители если и есть, то только 21-е и Су-27... поправьте, если не так
> рассказали бы... что вообще знаете от местных - всем же интересно :)
> ну, на Западе вообще этот район не знают...
> опять-таки - если не трудно и возможно - не посоветуете, где можно компетентные материалы по их боевому составу найти?
> не понял - так он бережет армию или нет? 25-е хранятся или разделываются?


Вы правильно называете модификации МиГ-23 в разных странах, только в Ливии МСы вроде бы приказали долго жить. И ливийцы и суданцы не прочь хапнуть любой самолет, и у суданцев 2 МиГ-23 все-таки есть.
О Йемене я знаю, что ВВС у них это что-то вроде плохой шутки. Летать там умеют несколько человек, которые пытаются сделать так, чтобы остальные не угробились, как правило путем запрета самостоятельных полетов. В приличном состоянии из всех ВВС только МиГ-29СМТ, и то потому, что их еще не успели раздолбать, хотя 2 (или 3) уже разбили.
На Западе о казахстане ничего не знают, но я имел в виду то, что казахи о МиГ-25 перехватчиках не пишут. Хотя я и не перелопатил всю казахскую прессу, у меня четкое впечатление, что их уже нет. Кроме всего прочего, у Казахстана есть, чем их заменить.
Компетентные материалы о ВВС Азербайджана я не видел - но в Армении есть компетентные органы :) . В Туркмении же держат армию в готовности к расстрелу мирного населения, а ВВС Туркменбаши пофигу. Но по традиции и до того момента, как Туркменбаши окончательно зажрется, Миг-29 держат в хорошем состоянии для ПВО, а Су-25 для противопартизанских и прочих полезных действий. МиГ-25 на вооружении нет и хранят их как в России, только дают растаскивать не всем подряд, а особо приближенным.

----------


## sss

> У казахов же есть Су-27 и МиГ-31, зачем им поддерживать еще и парк старых машин?


потому что МиГ-25 гораздо более простой самолет, нежели МиГ-31
потому, что МиГ-25 можно отремонтировать на Украине и в Азербайджане
потому, что запчасти для них можно купить там же (или даже в Туркмении)




> Вы правильно называете модификации МиГ-23 в разных странах, только в Ливии МСы вроде бы приказали долго жить. И ливийцы и суданцы не прочь хапнуть любой самолет, и у суданцев 2 МиГ-23 все-таки есть.


Спасибо, но думаю, наличие 23-х в Судане чисто номинальное - им не нужен такой самолет, воевать не с кем, а эксплуатировать сложно и дорого для противопартизанских действий




> О Йемене я знаю, что ВВС у них это что-то вроде плохой шутки. Летать там умеют несколько человек, которые пытаются сделать так, чтобы остальные не угробились, как правило путем запрета самостоятельных полетов. В приличном состоянии из всех ВВС только МиГ-29СМТ, и то потому, что их еще не успели раздолбать, хотя 2 (или 3) уже разбили.


Спасибо, интересно. Эх, съездить бы туда!..




> На Западе о казахстане ничего не знают, но я имел в виду то, что казахи о МиГ-25 перехватчиках не пишут. Хотя я и не перелопатил всю казахскую прессу, у меня четкое впечатление, что их уже нет. Кроме всего прочего, у Казахстана есть, чем их заменить.


говорят, что стоят (хотя и не летают) то ли в Жана-Сэмэй, то ли в Николаевке




> Компетентные материалы о ВВС Азербайджана я не видел - но в Армении есть компетентные органы :).


Хорошо, когда есть такие знакомые. А кое-какие сведения относительно нынешнего и прошлого АзВВС можно узнать, например, через ЛС?




> В Туркмении же держат армию в готовности к расстрелу мирного населения, а ВВС Туркменбаши пофигу.


теперь понял, что Вы имели в виду
ну, высокие чины будут скорей продавать самолеты целиком, чем с кусачками искать блоки с драгметаллами...

----------


## А.Мельников

*ИНДИЯ СНИМАЕТ С ВООРУЖЕНИЯ САМОЛЕТЫ МИГ-25*
/Газета.ru/ 

Военно-воздушные силы Индии решили отказаться от дальнейшего использования советских самолетов МиГ-25. Представитель ВВС заявил, что последние четыре самолета этой марки, которые были куплены у Советского союза в 1981 году, будут сняты со службы 1 мая.

"Это будет печальное событие", добавил источник.

----------


## ssk

аэродром Барановичи 2004 год.
Ясно видны Миги-23
http://maps.google.com/maps?t=k&hl=e...,0.004989&om=1

----------


## AC

> Сообщение от Nazar
> 
> ...Саваслейка
> 
> 
> Конечно. Там свой музей есть. Забыл включить в список.


Вот нашел в сети фото саваслейских музейных МиГ-25:
http://netprint.ru/index.php?action=...=6230312#photo
http://netprint.ru/index.php?action=...=6230310#photo
И целый фотореп из тамошнего музея:
http://netprint.ru/index.php?action=albums&do=87356

----------


## AC

МиГ-25 "17 синий" в частной (!!!) коллекции в Перми:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1241139.htm
Там еще и МиГ-29 есть:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1241400.htm

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Сообщение от Viggen
> 
> В ВВС России в Мончегорском и Шаталовском полках осталось около 30 разведчиков.
> 
> 
> 3) в 2-х названных орап есть учебные МиГ-25РУ;


В Шаталово есть и несколько (точной цифры не помню, но довольно много, что-то порядка четырех или пяти) МиГ-25ПУ. Но проблема в том, что они, несмотря на хорошее техническое состояние, находятся за штатом и в штат по неким бюрократическим причинам введены быть пока не могут. Т.е., по сути, прикованы к земле.

----------


## AC

На MyAviation.net подсосались фото одесских МиГ-23:
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...214&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...212&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...194&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...178&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...157&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...469&size=large
Там, кстати, и МиГ-21 есть до кучи:
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...241&size=large

----------


## sss

> На MyAviation.net подсосались фото львовских МиГ-23


там четко написано, что снято не во Львове, а в Одессе (на АРЗ "Авиаремсервис")

машины явно из Озерного - помню и камуфляж, и бортовые номера...
спарочка борт 91 очень запоминающаяся...

----------


## AC

> там четко написано, что снято не во Львове, а в Одессе (на АРЗ "Авиаремсервис")


Пардон, описАлся конечно же... Естессно одесских...
 :oops:

----------


## AC

МиГ-25 на базе хранения (АРЗ) во Ржеве:
http://alexgurov.strizhi.info/wp-con...0%20%20015.jpg
Остальное здесь:
http://alexgurov.strizhi.info/2007/01/30/471

----------


## Евгений

В этом году в июле наблюдал миг 25 рб и ру в Шаталово  в воздухе

----------


## Nazar

> В этом году в июле наблюдал миг 25 рб и ру в Шаталово  в воздухе


Так они и остались только там, да в Монче :(

----------


## AC

> В этом году в июле наблюдал миг 25 рб и ру в Шаталово  в воздухе


А ушами их "наблюдают" многие, и не только в Шаталово... :D  :D  :D 
В ВВС России разъяснили инцидент, случившийся накануне в Москве, который вызвал повышенное внимание граждан. 
Как передает корреспондент РИА Новости, в четверг около 14.30 мск жители столицы в разных районах города услышали громкий хлопок, от которого в некоторых домах затряслись стекла и сработали сигнализации в автомашинах. 
Как пояснил РИА Новости представитель ВВС России полковник Александр Дробышевский, в этом нет ничего необычного. 
"Накануне самолет ВВС РФ МиГ-25 выполнявший полет по стандартному маршруту в 14.30 мск на высоте двадцать тысяч сто метров на удалении 30 километров от МКАД "перешел" сверхзвуковой барьер", - сказал Дробышевский. 
Самолет вылетел в 13.49 с аэродрома Шаталово. По завершении полета истребитель вернулся на аэродром базирования. Представитель ВВС добавил, что это звук слышали даже в Смоленске. 
"Такие случаи происходят довольно часто, но обращают на них внимание редко", - отметил Дробышеский. 
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...987-print.html

----------


## AC

> Так они и остались только там, да в Монче :(


И еще кое-где:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/att...hmentid=149689
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...t=53744&page=8

----------


## Nazar

ну это не честно, я имел ввиду серьезные российские машины, а не хохлятские пу.

----------


## Иван

Мой друг ездил в Щучин. Там есть спарка МиГ-25. По его рассказам без движков.Есть фото.Но пока не отсканировал. Так же в музее "Линия Сталина", что под Минском, я видел своими глазами, Довольно в хорошем состоянии.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Ивану.
Ну это ж неживые машины. Я с Nazarом согласен.Не корректно про них говорить.
И если ПУ в Щучине еще представляет достаточную ценность ибо не крашен с полковых времен, то разведчик на "Линии Сталина" перед тем как поставить в музее "привели в порядок" покрыли ровным слоем серой краски. Тон конечно похож, но раньше то лайнер камуфлированный был...

----------


## FLOGGER

Прямо скажу, что раньше камуфлированных спарок не видел, видно что-то пропустил. Но по поводу ценности могу высказаться: ценен любой самолет. Как бы он не был покрашен, его конструкция остается неизменной: расшивка , люки, обводы, словом, вся конструкция и геометрия. А это по-моему, главное. Конечно, здорово, когда самоль имеет естественный вид, да только трудно их найти таких. На Ходынке еще были такие самоли в 5-м году, сейчас не знаю, 2 года не был. Поэтому не надо пренебрегать никакими самолетами, если они есть, хотя бы и в музее. И  к хохлам относиться пренебрежительно не надо: их программа  развития ГА конструктивнее нашей, хотя окраска 25-х спарок мне тоже не нравится. C уважением.

----------


## Nazar

Да никто и непренебрегает и к хохлам пренебрежительно не относится, тем более к их великой истории самолетостроения. Просто разговор был о том, что у нас остались Миг-25 только в Шаталого и Мончегорске.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Я конечно не моделист а только сочувствующий, но... Если самолет это объект культуры (памятник культуры), такой же как Колокольня Ивана Великого, Ермитаж, то и относится к нему надо также. Ведь не красят же в "металик" стены Кремля, хотя выглядело бы наверное круто, "реактивно" я бы сказал. Перекрашеный наплевательски самолет, как объект культуры теряет свою историческую ценность ровно вдвое. Хоть и попрежнему ее (ценность) имеет.
А что касается Украинских авиамузеев (их там несколько как выяснилось), то их национальный музей выглядит вполне презентабельно.

----------


## Иван

Uncle Bu,тебе.Согласен, машины не живые. Недавно отсканировал фотки со Щучина.Картина просто ужасная! А когдато здесь гремели самолеты. Качество не очень, но впечатление сложится может.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Ивану. Был я там по осени. 25-й из-за гаража вытащили и потиху пилят на "дрова". Скоро от него уже ничего не останется. Да и плиты перед ТЭЧ (на которых человече стоит) уже вывезли. Одно слово заброшенный аэродром.

----------


## Иван

Жаль, а как представиш сколько токого страха по всей Беларуси: Миоры, Балбасово, Кобрин и т.д.

----------


## Антоха

Что-то как-то все забыли про знаменитый Армянский МиГ-25! Точнее эксАзербайджанский... самолет хоть и в дровах сейчас, но все же "единица" матчасти :Wink:

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Хотелось бы узнать состояние парка МиГ-25 в СНГ на данный момент. Насколько я знаю, ситуация такова:
> МиГ-25 остались толко в России, Казахстане и Азербайдхзане?. Азербайджанцы свои МиГи уже доконали, и они больше летать не будут. У казахов есть эскадрилья разведчиков. В ВВС России в Мончегорском и Шаталовском полках осталось около 30 разведчиков.
> 
> С уважением, Viggen


Здравствуйте!

Видите ли, Азербайджанцы не все свои МиГ-и "доконали". Из всего что к моменту, когда они перешли в распоряжение Азербайджанских ВВС , уже многие были не способны летать. ИМХО. + еще потери в Карабахе. Но до сих пор летают, несут службу как мин. пол дюжины этих замечательных перехватчиков. И кроме того есть авиаремонтный з-д как раз для этих самолетов.
 Слова подкрепляю фоткой с нашего форума, кот-ю сам сделал.
http://www.day.az/forum/index.php?ac...=post&id=70422
 Су 24 в сопровождении 2-х МиГ 25, второй Су 24 на встречном курсе.
Могу и оригинал повесить.

С Уважением.

----------


## Беларус

Вчера лазил в google.maps  и посмотрел на авиабазу в Марах. Оказывается, там базируются МиГ-29-е, а не Су-25, как я ранее думал. В Марах на стоянках я насчитал 23 штуки.
Затем я начал искать авиабазу около Ашхабада (по-моему, Ак-Тепе называется), и нашёл её в нескольких километрах западнее города. На авиабазе видны на стоянках МиГ-25-е (24 штуки), МиГ-23 (20 штук), Су-25 (26 штук) + Ми-24-8.
Неужели все туркменские МиГ-25 и МиГ-23 в нелётном состоянии?

----------


## AC

*Азербайджанские МиГ-25*
На фото -- вместе с недавно поставленными МиГ-29:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/att...1225053349.jpg
отседа
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...&postcount=280

----------


## ПСП

Попались снимки МиГ-25ПД из 28 иап ПВО, в/ч 35468 г.Кричев (Могилёвской обл.). Расформирован в 1993г.
      
Бортовые номера голубого цвета с синей (чёрной?) окантовкой. 

  На forumavia.ru  ИНСП. пишет: 
"В Кричеве были только ПД. Все с Горьковского завода. Первые четыре боевых машины (21, 22, 23, 24) пригнали заводские летчики - испытатели во главе с полковником Пукито. Было торжественное построение, на котором командиром экипажа самолета № 21 был назначен я (до сих пор храню почетную грамоту). Остальные машины пригоняли сами. Изначально в перегонах учавствовали летчики полка: Толкач М., Нараевский В., Кондратьев В., ну и я -Акимов В."

Ещё, "Формуляр на МиГ-25 ПД бортовой №26. Самолет Кричевского полка, по расформированию переданный в 790 иап Хотилово."

----------


## ПСП

"Парад в четь 30-летия АНДР. Алжир, 1984 г"

----------


## Nazar

Кстати в январе его официально сняли с вооружения у нас, если до меня верная инфа дошла.

----------

